# radiator overflow hose size?



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

i was wandering if anyone knew if the radiator overflow hose was a 6mm or a 8mm. i am leaning more toward it being 8mm. if so, i'll have to order some, if not, then i can buy some SVH locally. thanks in advance.


----------

